# Macabre Manor: Comments Please!!!!



## SCARCOPHAGUS (Sep 14, 2008)

This is me and the wifes 3rd year setting up the Macabre Manor. Would love any comments/constructive criticism on what we have done.

Please visit:
Halloween 2010 pictures by BOMPH76 - Photobucket
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great job on the lighting. I like the columns the most.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice looking graveyard. You've done a great job on the lighting too.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Things look great Scarecophagus! The lighting and props are set up very nicely. Nicejob!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Jobs! you two are doing awesome for three years in - Keep up the haunting work!
I like how you posed the blow mold skelis!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks good! The only thing that caught my eye was the glow from the blacklight in the window. Maybe cover the side facing the street so it's not visible? Other than that, everything looks sweet.


----------



## SCARCOPHAGUS (Sep 14, 2008)

Ryan Wern said:


> Looks good! The only thing that caught my eye was the glow from the blacklight in the window. Maybe cover the side facing the street so it's not visible? Other than that, everything looks sweet.


Thanks!

Yeah, I got to noticing that myself, keeping the shutter open on the camera really makes that stand out, so i planned on sheilding that in some way. The one behind really shines thru too, but only in the pics, to the naked eye you never see that one


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've always been fond of graveyard scenes and you use a lot of the same elements we do in our yard. Your use of primarily blue lighting gives the set up a very unified look.

I also like that poor skellie crawling on his belly as if he were trying to escape


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent lighting, doing blue through out unifies the whole setting. Very good job corpsing the bluckies and thier set up was good. Just the right amount of spider webbing, its to easy to over do that but yours look natural. Good job on the photo too.
Wish I could see this in person. 
I would like to see a set of day light photos to see the detail of the set up.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

What a perfect house for a haunt.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

That looks really good!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Ain't no criticism here... it's all good.
An absolutely great job on the columns/fence, cemetery is perfect for you. I really like the impaled ghouls... don't see too many of those like that.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Man those turned out great.


----------



## SCARCOPHAGUS (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks to all for the compliments! Ill get some daylight photos so the setup is more visible as one poster asked for.....


----------

